# Happy 8th Birthday



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Burgos' Unika SchH1 AD OB1 TR2 aka Nike 

Last fall









Happy









Nike's Page


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Nike you beautiful girl! and many more. I hope mom gets you some special treats.










_(same month and year as my Dalton! Must be a good birth time for GSDs.)_


----------



## Kvonducati (Oct 22, 2002)




----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

She is too fat so no treats. Need to get her in shape so she can do an FH this year. Going for her TR3 at our trial in June (friend has been working her).


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

Nike!!

Lisa, WOW just love that 1st picture


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

TR3 at 8 years - sounds like a lot of fun. You rock Nike!!!


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

beautiful girl!!!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

She will be going for her FH this year too, at least that is the goal.


----------



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

Happy B-day!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Lee


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: lhczthShe will be going for her FH this year too, at least that is the goal.


TR3, FH, loosing weight and turns 8. She's got a busy year ahead. So that's beauty, brains & braun. What a gal!


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2008)

Nike I wish that you live up to your namesake of winged victory and fly on to glory in your trials ahead. Godspeed birthday girl!


----------



## CertainlySpoiled (Dec 2, 2007)

Nike, and many many more


----------



## sergekel (Mar 26, 2005)

Hiya Nike Honey,

Happy belated birthday!

It's easy to see where Aiden gets her good looks from.


----------

